# 20inch black shark



## labeo (Apr 3, 2004)

ive got a 20inch black shark anyone got one as big or any bigger
if so what do you feed it on? (any pics)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Post pics, what are you feeding?
Personally I've never kept them.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

had a 13-14 inch one..fed it pellets and small feeders...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Hmmm I would have never guessed that sharks would eat pellets.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

is it a cool looking, meat eating shark, or one of those gay sharks like the Albino Rainbow sharks that probably dont even have teeth?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Hmmm I would have never guessed that sharks would eat pellets.


 I guess black sharks aren't real sharks, but a catfish or barb species of some sort (just like redtail, bala or iridescent sharks...)


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm I would have never guessed that sharks would eat pellets.
> ...


 you have totaly different species of fish here..

ID sharks are a sp of Catfish (silurifrom) while the others are cyprinids (Cyprinidae)

the blackshark (Morulius chrysophekadion) can reach 24+ inches.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> you have totaly different species of fish here..
> 
> ID sharks are a sp of Catfish (silurifrom) while the others are cyprinids (Cyprinidae)


 Maybe I can't read my own posts correctly, but I think that's exactly what I said: "_catfish or barb_" (ie. Siluriform resp. Cyprinidae).

The species I mentioned were just examples, no more, no less...


----------



## labeo (Apr 3, 2004)

pic of black shark about when it was about 17-18 inch


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

exactly..this isn't a true SHARK...a freshwater fish that has the same characteristic of a red-tail shark..

here's alittle info of the fish we speak upon:

black shark

waht size aquarium are you housing that monster in?


----------



## Freddie Mercury (Jan 14, 2004)

I have one that is about 8 inches. He is a total brute, that uses his size to his advantage. He beat up my pike cichlid, which was about the same size.


----------



## labeo (Apr 3, 2004)

The black shark is housed in a 6x2x2 aquarium,ye he,s also very aggresive especially at feeding times he goes mental and attacks everything in there thats why i only keep very fast moving barbs with him he,s killed 3 fish before .


----------



## BLOCKA (Nov 28, 2003)

Heres my catfish...eats anything large feeders perch worms anyhting in the tank
Sperata Aor named change on planet catfish now forget what name is.......i call it a catshark...closes thing to a true fw shark constanly swimming fish is about 21-22 inches


----------



## labeo (Apr 3, 2004)

great looking cat blocker is it aggrsive
and what do you keep it with.no the closest thing
to a real shark in a freshwater tank would be
a bagarius yarellii looks like a shark aggresive
and even its common name is freshwater shark.


----------



## labeo (Apr 3, 2004)

Some new pics


----------



## labeo (Apr 3, 2004)

Close up


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Thats not a shark!! Sharks have cartilage skeleton, other fish have bony skeleton. And sharks have gaping wide mouths with triangular teeth.
But he looks awesome







.


----------



## labeo (Apr 3, 2004)

This fish is a Morulius Chrysophekadion comman name (Black Shark) we all know its not a real marine shark dont state the obviouse.


----------



## galland (Nov 7, 2003)

Looks like a damn carp to me!


----------

